# Tripe



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Based on what I've heard, all dogs love tripe. Right? So I bought some nice minced tripe for V, put some down for him, he smelled it very very carefully, touched it with his tongue, then did a doggie "ICK!". 

This is from a dog that eats tissues whenever he gets the chance. We had words. 

I insisted it was nice yummy food, he insisted it was not. 

I now have 2 kilos of useless tripe in the freezer. Do you think if I put enough marinara sauce on it, I can slip it by my S.O.?


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL!!! I say go for it and have your camera ready!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Was it green tripe or the white tripe that you put in pho or menudo?


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought the dried because I had heard the wet was so digusting, and honestly, the dried strips make me gag. The girls, however, think it is the best thing on the planet (next to chicken poop). If I open the bag they can smell one molecule in the air and come running. I use tongs to get them out of the bag because the smell lingers on my hands. The things I do for my dogs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine love tripe - but the minced green tripe looks exactly like the yucky newspaper papier mache we used to make as children - the stuff that hung around squishily for weeks and never seemed to dry. I can just about cope with the chunks - as long as I don't have to handle them after they have defrosted!

Whatever you do, don't try cooking it. If you think the smell of raw tripe is revolting - well, enough said!


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Based on what I've heard, all dogs love tripe. Right? So I bought some nice minced tripe for V, put some down for him, he smelled it very very carefully, touched it with his tongue, then did a doggie "ICK!".



Lol!!!! Kiddie trick! Mix it into something yummy. It will digest the same.

How come my tripe (not minced) doesn't smell?


----------

